# HDNet Concert Schedule: Monday, Dec. 28 - Sunday, Jan. 3



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*~ HDNet Concert Request Line ~*




** * * * **
​
*HDNet Concert Schedule: Monday, Dec. 28 - Sunday, Jan. 3*

Mon., Dec. 28 - 1:00 PM ET / 10:00 AM PT
*3 Mo' Divas *
- Don't miss this unforgettable concert experience featuring three remarkable female vocalists who take the audience on a musical journey that spans 200 years of moving music with a genre bending performance: Including Opera, Broadway, Movies, Jazz, Blues, Soul, R&B, Rock & Roll, Spirituals and Gospel. From standards such as "Harlem Nocturne" to high-energy hits such as "I'm Every Woman" and "Let the Good Times Roll" 3 Mo' Divas is guaranteed to leave music lovers, of all genres and all ages, cheering for Mo'!

Mon., Dec. 28 - 2:05 PM ET / 11:05 AM PT
*Solos: The Jazz Sessions - Jacky Terrasson - Piano *
- Winner of the distinctive Thelonious Monk International Jazz Piano Competition in 1993, Terrasson was soon after acclaimed by the New York Times Magazine as one of 30 artists under the age of 30 most likely to make an impact on American culture in the next 30 years.

Mon., Dec. 28 - 2:35 PM ET / 11:35 AM PT
*HDNet Music Discovery *
- HDNet Music Discovery gives up-and-coming bands a chance to broadcast HD music videos in crystal clear true high definition and 5.1 Surround Sound on HDNet.

Tue., Dec. 29 - 1:00 PM ET / 10:00 AM PT
*HD Rock Live - Good Charlotte *
- Good Charlotte kicks off this all new HD concert series on HDNet. Featuring some of their biggest hits including "I Don't Wanna Be In Love," "Lifestyles of the Rich & Famous," "The River" and many more.

Tue., Dec. 29 - 2:50 PM ET / 11:50 AM PT
*HDNet Music Discovery *

Wed., Dec. 30 - 1:00 PM ET / 10:00 AM PT
*Bon Jovi - Live From Nokia Theatre, Times Square *
- The band, helmed by charismatic lead singer, Jon Bon Jovi, also features guitarist Richie Sambora, keyboardist David Bryan, and drummer Tico Torres performing their hits "You Give Love a Bad Name," "Livin' on a Prayer," "It's My Life," and "Wanted Dead or Alive" for a capacity crowd at the Nokia Theatre.

Wed., Dec. 30 - 2:30 PM ET / 11:30 AM PT
*HDNet Music Discovery *

Thu., Dec. 31 - 1:00 PM ET / 10:00 AM PT
*Bonnaroo Music Festival 2004 - Los Lonely Boys, Burning Spear, Dave Matthews* 
- Bonnaroo Music Festival 2004 sold a record-breaking 90,000 tickets, the year's highest grossing North American event! In this episode: Los Lonely Boys, Burning Spear, Dave Matthews and more.

Thu., Dec. 31 - 2:05 PM ET / 11:05 AM PT
*Solos: The Jazz Sessions - Kevin Breit *
- Guitars, Banjos & Mandolin - "an adventurous and oftentimes unpredictable player possessing a seemingly inexhaustible storehouse of ideas at his fingertips" -Gary Tate- Blues On Stage

Thu., Dec. 31 - 2:35 PM ET / 11:35 AM PT	
*HDNet Music Discovery *

Fri., Jan. 1 - 1:00 PM ET / 10:00 AM PT
*Bonnaroo Music Festival 2004 - Steve Winwood, Gov't Mule, moe.*
- Bonnaroo Music Festival 2004 sold a record-breaking 90,000 tickets, the year's highest grossing North American event! In this episode: Steve Winwood, Gov't Mule, moe. and more.

Fri., Jan. 1 - 2:10 PM ET / 11:10 AM PT
*HDNet Music Discovery *

Sat., Jan. 2 - 1:00 PM ET / 10:00 AM PT
*Bonnaroo Music Festival 2004 - Ani DiFranco, Guster, Trey Anastasio *
- Bonnaroo Music Festival 2004 sold a record-breaking 90,000 tickets, the year's highest grossing North American event! In this episode: Ani DiFranco, Guster, Trey Anastasio and more.

Sat., Jan. 2 - 2:05 PM ET / 11:05 AM PT	
*Solos: The Jazz Sessions - James Blood Ulmer - Vocals, Guitar & Flute*
- Ulmer began his career playing in funk bands, -- the influence of Jimi Hendrix on Ulmer is strong -- but it's mixed with blues, funk, and free jazz elements. The resultant music is an expressive, hard-edged, loudly amplified hybrid that is, at its best, on a level with the finest of the Harmolodic school.

Sat., Jan. 2 - 2:35 PM ET / 11:35 AM PT
*HDNet Music Discovery*

Sun., Jan. 3 - 12:00 PM ET / 9:00 AM PT
*HDNet Music Discovery *

Sun., Jan. 3 - 12:30 PM ET / 9:30 AM PT
*Lindsey Buckingham - Live At The Bass Performance Hall *
- Multi-platinum artist and lead vocalist and lyricist of Fleetwood Mac, Lindsay Buckingham delights the privileged sold-out audience at the Bass Performance Hall in Fort Worth, Texas, with a memorable performance. Spectators are treated with a soulful acoustic tribute that samples from the wealth of Buckingham's musical career including the classic songs "Tusk", "Go Your Own Way" and "Holiday Road."

Sun., Jan. 3 - 2:05 PM ET / 11:05 AM PT
*Blue Man Group - How to be a Megastar Tour 2.0*
- The Blue Man Group performs at the sold out American Airlines Arena in Dallas. The live rock show takes the audience through a satirical "workshop" on how to create "the perfect rock concert experience." In the process, they celebrate, skewer and otherwise deconstruct rock stardom in all of its narcissistic glory. Expanding on the "Rock Concert Manual" concept from The Complex Rock Tour, this time around the Blue Men download a new "how-to manual" that takes the audience through a uniquely clever and interactive show that guarantees to deliver hypnotic entertainment for all ages.

Sun., Jan. 3 - 3:40 PM ET / 12:40 PM PT
*Black Eyed Peas - Live from Sydney to Vegas *
- Shot in Sydney, Australia, the Black Eyed Peas go over and beyond, taking the concert experience to new and climactic heights. This multi-camera high definition shoot is complemented with movement in and around the onstage performance and audience. Performing their hit songs, "Hey Mama", Let's Get it Started", "Where is the Love?", "Don't Phunk With My Heart" and many more chart toppers!

Sun., Jan. 3 - 5:00 PM ET / 2:00 PM PT
*Vince Gill and Friends Live at the Ryman *
- See 18-time Grammy award winner Vince Gill perform to a packed house at the historic Ryman Auditorium in Nashville, Tennessee, where country legends Patsy Cline, Johnny Cash, and Hank Williams, Sr. once graced the stage. Gill and his 17-piece band play from a catalog of hits such as "One More Last Chance" and "I Still Believe in You", as well as songs from his latest album These Days.

Sun., Jan. 3 - 7:05 PM ET / 4:05 PM PT
*Smashing Pumpkins - The Fillmore Residency *
- In June 2007, the re-united Smashing Pumpkins eschewed a traditional US tour and opted for an experimental art installation in the form of two residencies in Asheville, NC, and San Francisco, CA. The Fillmore Residency, filmed over five sold-out nights at the famed Fillmore Auditorium in San Francisco, CA, features seven new tracks, some not available anywhere else.

Sun., Jan. 3 - 8:15 PM ET / 5:15 PM PT
*Santana: Multi Dimensional Warrior: Live at The Fillmore *
- Carlos Santana's unprecedented return to the legendary Fillmore in San Francisco in 2008 is his fans' greatest opportunity to see the enigmatic axe man in a rare and intimate setting, what many consider to be his greatest homecoming.

Sun., Jan. 3 - 10:00 PM ET / 7:00 PM PT
*Coldplay: How We Saw the World (Part One) *
- The British alternative rock group Coldplay performs hits from their multi-platinum and critically acclaimed albums, including Parachutes and X&Y.

Sun., Jan. 3 - 11:40 PM ET / 8:40 PM PT
*John Mayer - Where the Light Is: Live in Los Angeles *
- Recorded on December 8, 2007 at the Nokia Theater in Los Angeles, the concert features three sets: an acoustic performance, a rare John Mayer Trio performance, and one set with the full band.

_*Sunday After Hours...*_

Mon., Jan. 4 - 1:20 AM ET / Sun., Jan. 3 - 10:20 PM PT
*Lynyrd Skynyrd - Live at Freedom Hall *
- Lynyrd Skynyrd, Rock and Roll Hall of Famers and Southern Rock's biggest band, takes the stage and performs to a packed house at the over 19,000-seat Freedom Hall in Louisville, Kentucky. With a span of over 3 decades, and 25 million albums sold, Skynyrd's signature sound is bigger than ever, recorded live on the 2007 "Rowdy Frynds" tour. The band performs all the legendary hits including: "Simple Man," the beloved "Sweet Home Alabama," and the powerful rock epic "Free Bird."

Mon., Jan. 4 - 2:55 AM ET / Sun., Jan. 3 - 11:55 PM PT
*Meat Loaf - Three Bats Live *
- From the John Labatt Centre, an epic rock opera featuring live performances from the Bat Out Of Hell trilogy of albums. Highlights include the classic songs "Bat Out Of Hell", "I'd Do Anything For Love", "2 Out Of 3 Ain't Bad", "Objects In The Rear View Mirror", "Paradise By The Dashboard Light", and the new smash hit "It's All Coming Back To Me Now".

Mon., Jan. 4 - 4:35 AM ET / 1:35 AM PT	
*Eminem - Anger Management Tour*
- Controversial rapper Eminem has sold over 18 million records worldwide and is considered one the best hip-hop performers of all time. In this event, he brings his brand of rap music back to his hometown, Detroit, Michigan. Shot during the Anger Management Tour 2002, Eminem proves once and for all why Rolling Stone magazine believes he is a "true poet of his time, someone we will be talking about for decades to come." Performing with his partners in rhyme, D12, don't miss this once in a lifetime opportunity to see the mega star in his hometown, singing his super-hits including "Without Me", "Superman" and "Who I Am."

--
Schedule subject to change -- go to www.hd.net for the latest information.


----------



## Annihilator31 (Nov 21, 2006)

Whats with all the crappy music. Not a single metal band among them. You can tell it's a bunch of old foggies and know nothings picking these lame artists.


----------



## 459707 (Aug 15, 2007)

Annihilator31 said:


> Whats with all the crappy music. Not a single metal band among them. You can tell it's a bunch of old foggies and know nothings picking these lame artists.


I doubt were ever going to see The Devil Wears Prada, August Burns Red, or anything good like that. But if they are ever on, let me know.


----------



## Talos4 (Jun 21, 2007)

From looking at the list not too many "Lame" performers that I can see. 

The only one that doesn't interest me is the 3 mo divas. 

While I enjoy my metal, Blue Cheer, Mahogany Rush, Rainbow, Judas Priest, (boy, looking at that list I guess that makes me an old fogey!) 

I wouldn't call what's being offered crap. Boy bands, and overdubbed sampling, "singers" qualifies as crap to me.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Annihilator31 said:


> Whats with all the crappy music. Not a single metal band among them. You can tell it's a bunch of old foggies and know nothings picking these lame artists.


Some big names in there. Even though not many interest me personally, they are still big names that overall interest a lot of people I would think.


----------



## erosroadie (Jan 9, 2007)

Grentz said:


> Some big names in there. Even though not many interest me personally, they are still big names that overall interest a lot of people I would think.


True. Plus all in HD, and usually very good transmissions!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

That Santana concert looks good.


----------



## jdh8668 (Nov 7, 2007)

My biggest beef with HDNet is the lack of new concerts. Most of these have been shown off an on for the past couple of years.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

No Iron Maiden?????

(Eddie Lives)


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks you for your comments. I have posted my response following
the new Jan 4-10 concert schedule.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2320875#post2320875


----------



## Annihilator31 (Nov 21, 2006)

Talos4 said:


> From looking at the list not too many "Lame" performers that I can see.
> 
> The only one that doesn't interest me is the 3 mo divas.
> 
> ...


I Agree, boy bands and most PoP music really sucks, but it would be nice to see some more classic rock such as the bands you mentioned, plus maybe some Sabbath, and how about some BOSTON! As for metal, what about Metallica, Slayer, Bullet for my Valentine, AC-DC, GWAR, Priest, Alice in Chains, GnR, Dream Theater, Megadeth, and OZZY and Fozzy!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Again, send your suggestions to [email protected].


----------

